# Keurig



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Or at least I feel it is.

I just discovered Dunkin' Donuts have K-Cups!









OMG! Whew...Breathe, Breathe....

I bought a box of Dunkin' Dark roast, filled a 16 oz acrylic cup with ice, sugar to taste and a spash of half and half.... and hit the large cup button.

_*Sweet caffinated nectar of the Gods......!!*_









I would like to have a moment of silence in reverance to all those people in Columbia that made this moment possible.....

Okay, okay...doin' another one

*WAAA HOOOO*!!


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait....Dunkin' Donuts have K-Cups?







there is a coffee God....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dunkin' Donuts Announces Single-Serve K-Cups to be Sold in Participating Restaurants Starting Summer 2011
By Nigel Travis, CEO, Dunkin' Brands and President, Dunkin' Donuts
From Facebook to Twitter to calls into our Customer Care line, one of the most common questions asked to Dunkin&#146; Donuts is, &#147;Will Dunkin&#146; Donuts coffee ever be available in single-serve K-Cups?&#148; Today, therefore, is a particularly exciting day for our brand, our franchisees and our guests, as we are proud to announce an agreement with Green Mountain Coffee Roasters to make Dunkin&#146; Donuts coffee available in single-serve K-Cup® portion packs, for use with Keurig Single-Cup Brewers, the leading single cup system in America.

Beginning this summer, Dunkin&#146; Donuts will offer 14-count boxes of Dunkin&#146;® K-Cups®, sold exclusively at participating Dunkin&#146; Donuts restaurants in the United States and Canada. Dunkin&#146; K-Cups, featuring the same great-tasting Dunkin&#146; Donuts ground coffee served inside our restaurants, will be available in five popular Dunkin&#146; Donuts flavors, including Original Blend, Dunkin&#146; Decaf, French Vanilla, Hazelnut and Dunkin&#146; Dark®.










Dunkin&#146;® K-Cups®
Whether you want to enjoy Dunkin' Donuts coffee at home or work, Dunkin&#146; K-Cups will keep you running with a cup of our great-tasting coffee, without having to brew an entire pot. Keurig's innovative single cup brewing system makes it simple to brew the perfect cup of coffee, without having to grind beans, measure, handle filters or clean up. Just insert a Dunkin&#146; K-Cup into the machine, place a mug under the spout, and with a touch of a button, your freshly-brewed Dunkin&#146; Donuts coffee is ready in less than a minute.

In addition to selling Dunkin&#146; K-Cups, some Dunkin&#146; Donuts restaurants will, on occasion, offer select models of Keurig Single-Cup Brewing Systems for sale. For more information about all available Keurig Brewers, visit www.keurig.com.

On behalf of Dunkin&#146; Donuts and our franchisees, we are delighted to meet our guest's needs by pairing their favorite coffee with their favorite single-cup brewing system. And we will continue to seek new ways and offer new choices to keep people running with Dunkin&#146; Donuts coffee, any time, day or night.

_* COOL OR WHAT!*_


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Now if only there was a 12volt Keurig machine, I'd buy one in a second.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Traveling Tek said:


> Now if only there was a 12volt Keurig machine, I'd buy one in a second.


HMMMM!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

For us Canadians... Wish there were Timmies K-Cups!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm still waiting for Wawa to make their coffee in a K cup!!

Until that fabulous hopeful day, I'm making due with Green Mountain's Donut House, with Wawa half-n-half.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I am one of those weirdos that really likes McDonalds coffee and not Dunkin or $tarbuck$.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ERIC!! You are in trouble mister! You scared the bejeezus outta me with this topic!! I thought you were gonna say UNPLUG IT it's gonna burn your Outback down!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ember said:


> ERIC!! You are in trouble mister! You scared the bejeezus outta me with this topic!! I thought you were gonna say UNPLUG IT it's gonna burn your Outback down!!


 WOW! sorry about that! I was on my third iced coffee and I guess, in retrospect I could have been a little more careful with my wording! Believe me, if the kuerig was a fire hazard I'd have to spray the 5vr down with fire retardant! You betcha, ayuh!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought the same thing. I thought uh oh it catch fire or something.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> For us Canadians... Wish there were Timmies K-Cups!


Timmies or Timothy's?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Braggus said:


> For us Canadians... Wish there were Timmies K-Cups!


Timmies or Timothy's?
[/quote]

Tim Horton's I think is what our northern friend is referring to.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyone ever use the MY K-CUP reusable filter? Just wondering how well it works


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Braggus said:


> Anyone ever use the MY K-CUP reusable filter? Just wondering how well it works


 We had one but gave it to a family member. We didn't have much success with it. Since, I have been told that the grind that goes into it needs to be fine. The standard grind for coffee makers is too coarse. I have not tried it since learning that. I am told though it works well. Eric


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Anyone ever use the MY K-CUP reusable filter? Just wondering how well it works


 We had one but gave it to a family member. We didn't have much success with it. Since, I have been told that the grind that goes into it needs to be fine. The standard grind for coffee makers is too coarse. I have not tried it since learning that. I am told though it works well. Eric
[/quot

DD just bought the My K-Cup reusable filter for her husband. He loves and just uses regular ground coffee in his.He uses it in the mornings for his "get me going" coffee and saves his flavored cups for relaxing in the evenings after work.

Happy Camping.......Lynn


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes. I was meaning Tim Hortons.. Canada's National Donut shop...


----------

